# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > قسم الترجمة >  المصطلحات القانونيه و الاسلاميه...

## ajluni top

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استكمالا لموضوع القواميس والمسارد

اليوم جايبلكم معجم للمصطلحات القانونيه ومعجم للمصطلحات الاسلاميه
اتمنى يفيدكم

المعجم الاسلامي



المعجم القانوني

----------


## العالي عالي

*ابداع متجدد منك يا عجلوني 

مشكور*

----------


## ajluni top

> *ابداع متجدد منك يا عجلوني 
> 
> مشكور*




تسلم عا مرورك يا غالي

----------


## CORVETE

جزاكم الله عنا وعن الجميع كل خير

----------


## CORVETE

يرجى رفع الملفات مرة أخرى مع الشكر

----------


## grtherain

شكرا

----------

